# 1/12 Dock Lights



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Short report and pics are on the *Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association forum*(LINK BELOW). If you're a kayaker you NEED to be on there!! *EVEN IF YOU'RE NOT A MEMBER OF THE GCKFA YOU CAN USE THE FORUM FOR FREE!!* To all you non-kayak guys sorry my report is like this but you can view it on the other forum too without even signing up! But you should register anyways while you're there. 

http://www.gckfa.com/vb4/showthread.php?143-1-12-dock-lights* <<---FISHING REPORT HERE!*


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Again, just so everybody is aware because this is getting stupid. Yes, you can use that forum, it's free, but you have to sign in/be a member to see the pictures. Until that's resolved, it's ridiculous to cross post without providing the information/pictures here. At thist point, people are just leveraging this site to promote their own site.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

You should be able to view the pictures even unregistered


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Negative ghost rider. It prompts me for a login.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

then i guess its time to register, nice report Bo!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ivarie said:


> Again, just so everybody is aware because this is getting stupid. Yes, you can use that forum, it's free, but you have to sign in/be a member to see the pictures. Until that's resolved, it's ridiculous to cross post without providing the information/pictures here. At thist point, people are just leveraging this site to promote their own site.



Thanks I've ignored these posts. I'm a member of all the forums I want.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You can't really call it a fishing report if it is linked to another site.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

LUNDY said:


> then i guess its time to register, nice report Bo!


I respectfully disagree. If you want to advertise, post it in the general section. This section should be filled with report information. Not just a link to another site. Personally, i'd be totally ok with it IF it let me see the pics without registering.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ivarie said:


> I respectfully disagree. If you want to advertise, post it in the general section. This section should be filled with report information. Not just a link to another site. Personally, i'd be totally ok with it IF it let me see the pics without registering.


I've got to agree with that. I like reading reports, but I'm not going to register on a different site so I can read a report on this one. What's so hard about a copy/paste of the whole report?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

my question is we all have plenty of time to post about what we dont like, and what we would like. That takes just as much effort as clicking the link and reading the report and hitting the back button and your right back on the PFF. register if youd like, if not take it for what it is, a fishing report. we are all fishermen and we have all seen fish so not seeing a picture isnt gonna kill anyone.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

The forum that my report is on has enabled unregistered users to view pictures now.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

See, now I have no problem going to that site to check it out now that I can see pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------

